# neck



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

how to widen your neck, is it just a by product of bodybuilding/bulking, or do you have to work on it?

if so, what would be best to do it?

cheers


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

dumbell shrugs mate. Works the trap, the muscle that runs up the back of you neck to the base of your skull.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

my neck is around about 17-18 i think, whats yours now sean


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

ive never train my neck as such apart from when i was fightin and then it was only doin the crab movment only instead of on my hands i rolled back and forth on my head,,i have a big neck at 19" compared to the rest of me :lol:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

My Neck is huge for my size. think it was 17.8 last time measured. Try getting a shirt that fits that. Just a by product of bad form probably though never trained it


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

17.8" !! no chance

that would mean that you wear 18" shirts, i only wear 16

thats nuts

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm just over 17'

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like we need a big neck poll seein as im not at the bottom of this list lol :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

As long as we dont have a "biggest chap" poll cos I'd be way down the list :roll: :lol:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Maybe I remembered wrong I have no tape measure right now not being in Bristol but can't button up a 17inch shirt not even close just tried.

Seems unlikely well impossible I would have a bigger neck than Steve or Jay though


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats ****in mad tom !

nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

steve said:


> my neck is around about 17-18 i think, whats yours now sean


14? its just average, thats the problem, going to get shrugs into my routine more


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

shrugs should help



> Seems unlikely well impossible I would have a bigger neck than Steve or Jay though


nah wouldnt say that,i,ve lost alot of weight recently. my kneck usually stays about the same as my arms.

you probably got a kneck like a tank


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Mine too steve, usually about the same as me guns

I'm sure in my headbanging days before I started training it was bigger :shock:

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

is there any other way to increase neck size than just dumbell shrugs? They seem to be working slowly but surely. 

Sean


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

deadlifts-

or you can get a harness that fits on your head-you attatch weights and you kinda do a nodding motion-

yg could your shirts have shrunk in the wash- :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

in between 19.5 and 20, 20" shirt is just 2big but a 19.5" shirt is 2small...


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

devilsquest said:


> ive never train my neck as such apart from when i was fightin and then it was only doin the crab movment only instead of on my hands i rolled back and forth on my head,,i have a big neck at 19" compared to the rest of me :lol:


Well you have a big ol' swede there DQ so you're gonna have to have a big neck to support it!   :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

PMSL yer i got a lot of s**t fitted in my head


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

shrugs wont do much of anything for the actual neck, more for the traps - neck raises with a head harness will definately help


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Who the hell wants a big fat neck? Not me!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you dont need one cos you got no head :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

andy1981iron said:


> Who the hell wants a big fat neck? Not me!


nah, i dont want a fat neck, just want to build it up a bit, seems as though every over body part is progressing appart from my neck. Just wasnt sure whether it was possible to do anything about?

Sean


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

As people have said, traps contribute to neck flexion. Just try and work traps in proportion with your other muscles, and your neck won't look too big or too small.


----------

